# An argument against Anatolii Fomenko



## Onijunbei (Apr 26, 2021)

Link: An argument against Anatolii Fomenko


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ObertrynDate: 2019-09-09 01:32:15Reaction Score: 8


I read it and I struggle to see any rebuttal or really, any focus on Fomenko's theories. The writer does plug in some other book that seems to be ridiculing alternative history or more specifically, Tartary, as a form of Russian nationalistic revival, which seems bizarre as Tartary is only a fraction of Fomenko's historical theories and Tartary is suggested to have been a Turkic empire in the first place which Russia had a hand in erasing from existence but that's about as far as they get (you also need to buy said book and I sure as hell don't have time for that right now). The writer, from his other writings, seems to think modern history is horseshit too and has his own pet theories but rubbishes Fomenko's and appeals to conventional academics because something, something, history justifies imperialism, history is opposed to The Truth (tm), etc, etc. It seems like one of those random blogs where the writer really loves, for lack of better phrasing, the shape of their own words but doesn't say much. When you set out to debunk something with hard facts, I don't expect flowery language and stream of consciousness writing.


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2019-09-09 06:34:40Reaction Score: 7


Uh, my company's proxy blocks the "realitybloger" because of "intolerence" -  maybe I read it sometime later...
Anyway, I don't place much value in Fomenko's historical "recreation", it really smells like Russian nationalism.
However, I admire his destruction of mainstream chronology. I think he is on the right track, albeit not going far enough IMHO.
And logically/argumentatively, one part does not affect the veracity of the other.

I think he is compromising to get his work published - both with refraining from real radical theories, and with his exaggerated nationalistic re-creation.


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2019-09-09 07:13:32Reaction Score: 6


I don't know enough about Fomenko's claims or the rebuttal here to comment.  I do want to say that I have found reality blogger's work in other areas to be really excellent, especially on law.  He absolutely writes too much though, and I would prefer he got to the point quicker, but then i guess he's thinking he wants to put all the evidence down for others to see.


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2019-09-09 08:47:48Reaction Score: 8




Feralimal said:


> ... i guess he's thinking he wants to put all the evidence down for others to see.


And there it is - the main problems that Fomenko pointed out (and others before him). The absence of evidence for almost all claims of mainstream chronology. 
All is based on hearsay written down during the Renaissance period, and "copies" of ancient documents that  no one has ever seen - except the copier. Everything else (dating systems and technologies) is based on or adjusted to this paperwork.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SonofaBushDate: 2019-09-14 22:37:53Reaction Score: 2


What REALITYBLOGER fails to address is that the Romanovs, who if I remember right were Germanic, or something like that.  It seems I cannot find what I read about the ethnicity of the Romanovs in anything approaching a reasonable time frame because I do not remember how it was phrased.  Fomenko does not put the Romanovs in a good light, considering them to be illegitimate usurpers.

What Fomenko & Nosovskiy & Sons are serving cannot be any worse than the dinner plate being served up by Scaliger & Petavius & Sons.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: AshduventnoiDate: 2019-09-16 13:27:31Reaction Score: 1


I read flat earth in the first paragraph, I stop reading.


----------



## Onijunbei (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: OnijunbeiDate: 2019-09-18 13:20:03Reaction Score: 1


New link The New Old – Discovering The Coverings Of Alt History

	Post automatically merged: 9/18/19



Ashduventnoi said:


> I read flat earth in the first paragraph, I stop reading.


Flat earth not located in first paragraph. It is referenced to its sophistry in the 2nd but not discussed...


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2019-09-19 12:46:53Reaction Score: 0




codis said:


> Uh, my company's proxy blocks the "realitybloger" because of "intolerence" - maybe I read it sometime later...


Ha!  I think your experience made it into realityblogger's latest post.  You're a star!  

Zionist Israeli Jews Have Become The New Nazi Party

	Post automatically merged: 9/19/19

There's a link on that article to this podcast by reality blogger:
Red Pill Sunday School, Episode #6 – October 22, 2017

Pretty amazing viewpoint.  I'd recommend this is worth a listen. _@Kansas_


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2019-09-20 06:02:38Reaction Score: 1


Uh, interesting.
My company blocks quite a lot of pages, seemingly at random and for ridiculous justifications.
Like the Miles Mathis site for "gambling", or sports shops for "weapons"....

PS:


Feralimal said:


> Ha! I think your experience made it into realityblogger's latest post. You're a star!


Ok, I've seen it.
Must  ... fight ... it ... fame ... gets ... to ... my ... head


----------



## fabiorem (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: fabioremDate: 2020-02-25 01:58:24Reaction Score: 1


I just ended my reading of chapter 1 of the first book of Fomenko's series, and I can say it will be difficulty to refute him. He have a lot of scientific evidence to back up his claims. 

He pointed out several issues with radiocarbon dating, which I didnt know about before. Radiocarbon dating is only useful for geological data, as it can miss the target up to 5000 years. This is a small issue when the data covers 100k years, but turns out its not reliable when it comes to historical data. 

I loved the reading and I'm looking forward to see how he will fit the pieces together.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2020-02-25 02:06:00Reaction Score: 2




codis said:


> Uh, interesting.
> My company blocks quite a lot of pages, seemingly at random and for ridiculous justifications.
> Like the Miles Mathis site for "gambling", or sports shops for "weapons"....
> 
> ...


Maybe they just want you to work instead of blog


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2020-02-25 06:16:12Reaction Score: 1




Red Bird said:


> Maybe they just want you to work instead of blog


Never thought of that ...


----------



## OfTheBrave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: OfTheBraveDate: 2020-07-30 15:24:44Reaction Score: 0




Onijunbei said:


> Link: An argument against Anatolii Fomenko


Reality Bloger - The New Old
The Link you dropped just took me to his blog's drop-page. 
Here's the one I found after searching which I believe is the one referenced by the OP.

Honestly, I sort of knew this kind of rhetoric was incoming. Just as soon as I wrapped up my initial reading of "History: Science or Fiction" by Fomenko my initial attempts at conversation discussing the points made in the book were met with a bit of hostility due to the current world paradigm of anti-Russian sentiment.
I find myself (conspiratorially) wondering whether this whole new anti-Russia thing was spawned for the sole reason of "getting out in front of" and alienating people from this work which has reinvigorated my interest in history.

Perhaps the work is "Russo-Centric" as the charge has been laid, though It didn't really seem that way to me.
If everything Fomenko laid out was true, we're all closer to brothers than we ever thought before and only separated by a brief span of time at that.

These Sophists, like "RealityBloger", with chin high, feel confident to pointlessly conflate the flat earth movement with historical inquiry in the first couple of paragraphs, muddying the waters for anyone actually tempted to read on.
Whats the next invective term they will throw at people like us? 
Chonologist? Chronist? A.F.'er? Fomenkite? (Probably Fomenkite, it sounds pretty derogatory)

Maybe this guy is redpilled on some other stuff but he certainly has taken the blue pill on this issue.
He spends about a dozen paragraphs bloviating before he writes "But let us get back to the subject at hand… " (Get _*back*? _Guy, you never were "there" to begin with..._)_ and then promptly makes _another _conflation of Fomenko's Chronology, now with Atlantis, surely attempting to illicit images of the dummies(as he sees them) who search for evidence of it.
This is followed closely by an appeal to authority where he promotes and quotes at great length a book which allegedly counters Fomenko's and other's Russian "Revisionist's" narratives. 
All this without making a *single* reference to any claim made by the revisionists he loathes so much.

I would be lying if I said I have read the full thing. Sorry, but I become quite impatient with people who write word salad for a dozen plus paragraphs without directly addressing the issue at hand. 
If anyone else sees any actual argument laid out then do let me know.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-07-30 17:48:02Reaction Score: 0




SonofaBush said:


> What REALITYBLOGER fails to address is that the Romanovs, who if I remember right were Germanic, or something like that.  It seems I cannot find what I read about the ethnicity of the Romanovs in anything approaching a reasonable time frame because I do not remember how it was phrased.  Fomenko does not put the Romanovs in a good light, considering them to be illegitimate usurpers.
> 
> What Fomenko & Nosovskiy & Sons are serving cannot be any worse than the dinner plate being served up by Scaliger & Petavius & Sons.


I'd heard that the Romanov's were German also. Wondering now where I read that?
If they were then why did the Russians fight the Germans in WWII? You would think the Romanov's would have fostered a pro-german sentiment among the Russian people.


----------



## OfTheBrave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: OfTheBraveDate: 2020-07-30 18:03:25Reaction Score: 1




whitewave said:


> I'd heard that the Romanov's were German also. Wondering now where I read that?
> If they were then why did the Russians fight the Germans in WWII? You would think the Romanov's would have fostered a pro-german sentiment among the Russian people.


Well, the Romanovs were all executed during the Bolshevik Revolution in 1918, or so they say. Romanov Execution
This is where we get the story of Anastasia who would have been a Romanov and the sole survivor of her family, though these stories have been debunked (officially). 

Per the WWII Narrative, I'm not sure I want to get into what I feel was really going on as it remains a very touchy subject even now 75 years later. A wise man said "Truth fears no investigation", but I myself fear for the investigators in this case.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Divine WindDate: 2020-07-30 21:15:22Reaction Score: 0




SonofaBush said:


> What REALITYBLOGER fails to address is that the Romanovs, who if I remember right were Germanic, or something like that.  It seems I cannot find what I read about the ethnicity of the Romanovs in anything approaching a reasonable time frame because I do not remember how it was phrased.  Fomenko does not put the Romanovs in a good light, considering them to be illegitimate usurpers.
> 
> What Fomenko & Nosovskiy & Sons are serving cannot be any worse than the dinner plate being served up by Scaliger & Petavius & Sons.


It would be intersting to compare first the works of Dionysius Petavius to Fomenko, and then with Scaliger who both influenced him.   The fact that Petavius was a *Jesuit* speaks volumes to me, and have you seen his smile on his potrait, and those symbols?

This is one part of his history, then you have the fact that a crater on the moon is named after him. Wow


Then you have the influence of Nikolai Alexandrovich Morosov, himself a* Freemason*

Therefore part of his lineage, and connections area as follows:
* Nikolai Alexandrovich Morosov : A Freemason
* The Narodnicks, (  and Nicolay Chernyshevsky) an intellectual movement which became the forerunner to the Russian revolution
* Circle of Tchaikovsky (Nicolai), an organisation set up to promote propaganda and promote books by Karl Marx and others
* Karl Marx, who collected info and wrote his books in London, and was paid handsomely by a famous British banking family

Chaykovsky, Nikolai Vasilyevich | Encyclopedia.com
The Narodniks
Narodnaya Volya (The People’s Will) 


Chernishevskij - *hidden hand*?  Alexander Herzen - *hidden hand * .Karl Marx -* hidden hand * . . . . Circle of Thaikovsky early Revolutionaries


*How can you trust a guy with so much darkness in his lineage of influences?*


I also found this an interesting piece, and he raises some interesting points.
Anatoly Fomenko | The Quarry Masonic Forum

I don't agree with all he says, in fact I think there is defintely something wrong with some of the Mongol Leaders in terms of their perceived oriental ancestry, and I defintely think Napolean deliberately weakened his French army, and possibly against another force other than the standard narrative. In fact, just maybe it is these snippets of truth that are being used to potentially derail the whole timeline of mankind.  We know there are some porkies, but as I have said before ;  It's very difficult to dislodge an entire dating system spreading over 6 continents over a course of 2,000 years.   This is where the establishment would like us to go IMO.   ie mass confusion with no overall timeline connection, and therefore every single important historical personage can be dissed becasue he is out of time, and place.  Therefore, we will be much easier to control, job done.


----------



## OfTheBrave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: OfTheBraveDate: 2020-07-30 22:55:08Reaction Score: 0




Divine Wind said:


> It would be intersting to compare first the works of Dionysius Petavius to Fomenko, and then with Scaliger who both influenced him.   The fact that Petavius was a *Jesuit* speaks volumes to me, and have you seen his smile on his potrait, and those symbols?
> View attachment 50617View attachment 50624
> This is one part of his history, then you have the fact that a crater on the moon is named after him. Wow
> 
> ...


I find it funny that people disregard Fomenko entirely as a Russo-Centric shill when he was basically laughed off the Russian academic stage for publishing what he did.
If TPTB of Russia were trying to rewrite history for political gains it would make more sense to sing his praises than ridicule him. Right? I mean, what am I missing here?

I don't think that everything he wrote was 100% accurate but from what I have read there's a lot going for some of his points.
Besides, a lot of it just kind of "fits" better than a lot of what I learned (in school and out) about history.
I've said it before, but the Egyptian round calendar dating stuff alone was pretty monumental.


----------



## Blackdiamond (Jan 23, 2022)

An argument for Fomenko may have got it right. This archeologist said last month that his ideas were ludicrous, now, the same professional puts back iron works in the polar / arctic areas by, you guessed it, a thousand years.


----------

